# Rhiannon Emily has arrived..



## welshcakes79

My beautifull baby girl arrived at 4.55pm on 1st Feb 2008 weighing 7lb 7oz and screaming. I had a calm and wonderfull birth even if it was an elective c-section, my friend watched her being born and gave her a bottle whilst i was being stitched back up.. Our first night in recovery was wonderfull, i did a U-turn and decided to try breastfeeding, which she took too really well with help from the midwife and we just lay awake all night looking at each other. Moved to the post natal ward the next day and had a worrying few days there with me fainting due to low iron levels and Rhiannon having to be rescusetated twice and moved to SCBU/NICU for 2 days to have lumber puncture, blood tests and antibiotics because she kept turning blue, but they found out that she hadnt learned to suck swallow and breath at the same time so i changed to bottles and when she was 8 days old we were discharged from hospital and i have spent the last 2 days falling more in love with my baby girl... congratulations to Jazzy and Jenny who had their beautifull baby girls jasmine and lilly when i was in hospital, hope everything went ok. trying my hardest to get pics of Rhiannon up but am very much computer illiterate bare with me she does exist lol...

https://newtickers.bump-and-beyond.com/11/1134/113446.png


----------



## xclairex

congratulations xx


----------



## Serene123

Aww congratulations!


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations :)


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats Welshcakes xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## cupcake

congrats 2 u :)


----------



## elles28

Congrats...that is a beautiful name you have gave your little girl!!


----------



## Louisa K

Congrats !!


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats!


----------



## mommy2raven

Congrats xoxoxoxoxox :hugs:


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations x


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations! xXx


----------



## toot

congrats xxxxxxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Congratulations!


----------



## parisbeach

congrats on a lovely baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## fifi83

congratulation xx


----------



## Tezzy

cngrats!!


----------



## Jenny941

Congratulations!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates glad ur bk home and evrything is now ok xx


----------



## Wobbles

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## lili

Congratulations!!


----------



## Samo

Congratulations hun :dance:


----------



## Jenny

Sorry to hear you had a rough time at the hospital, glad you're both doing well now! :hugs:

Congrats on your little girl! :happydance:


----------



## charliebear

congratulations! :baby:


----------



## genkigemini

:crib: YAY!!! Congrats!!! Glad to hear that although it was a bit rough, you are both home and well!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Newt

:hugs: congratulations


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

